# Tylan 50



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

I have some sneezing hens in my flock of 40. Can I put Tylan 50 injectable into their drinking water?


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

Bump. I need advice please


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I wouldn't medicate over a few sneezes. Wait awhile and see if any other symptoms occur...could be something that just runs its course. Lots of folks reporting sneezing chickens this year. 

You could give them a Vit C boost by adding some vinegar in their water to help their immune systems fight off this thing.


----------

